# Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these cigars? My B&M just got two boxes of them in, and I have to say it's a frickin' gorgeous setup. Each box holds 36 cigars and is a collectible humidor. It's totally black gloss on the outside, but on the inside lid is a signed, numbered, 3D painting by Charles Fazzino that was apparently cut, assembled and finished by hand. The cigars are each in a tube like the Gurkha Beauty, with a white body and bronze cap, and the scene on the box's lid is printed on the inside of the tube so that you can see it on the outside. They'll be around $50 a piece at my B&M, and Rick (the owner) is selling the humidor boxes for $500 (the boxes with cigars retail for $1080). I really want that f-ing box, but I won't pay for it, and you'll really have to twist my arm to get me to pay $50 for a cigar (even though he tried one and said it was fantastic). I checked out the cigars - they look tasty. They're silky brown and they're shiny and oozing more oils than an obese teenager. I just want to...stick one up my nose and take a big ol' sniff of the foot. But again, for $50? Hmm...if I had the money to pull these kinds of stunts, I would buy a box of them just to have the box and a full set of the tubes, cigars or not.

Anyway, just thought I'd bring these up. Am I like the only person who knows about these? Thoughts, opinions, testimonies?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

while aesthetically pleasing, if I were to spend $50 on a cigar it better be old and crusty.

This kinda reminds me of the Montecristo Cigare des Artes that was released a few years ago, but taken to the next level.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> while aesthetically pleasing, if I were to spend $50 on a cigar it better be old and crusty.


:tpd: I am with you on that one Ji.



khubli said:


> This kinda reminds me of the Montecristo Cigare des Artes that was released a few years ago, but taken to the next level.


Well hopefully these are better than those were.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

khubli said:


> while aesthetically pleasing, if I were to spend $50 on a cigar it better be old and crusty.
> 
> This kinda reminds me of the Montecristo Cigare des Artes that was released a few years ago, but taken to the next level.


Haha, yeah. MSRP is about $30 for these. For that I could probably get something from like 1890.

I do have a Montecristo Le Cigare des Arts, as a matter of fact, haha. Doesn't seem very gimmicky - wrapped in cello with a fancy name and artsy band. It was replaced by the Platinum Edition. But I see what you mean by the concept - an artsy approach to a cigar that's supposed to be extra special. Are they not any good, madurolover? I was kind of looking forward to that one...


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Lipstick on a pig


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Weren't the Cigares des Arts released in a special Tubo that had an artistic scene on it as well? Either that or I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

khubli said:


> Weren't the Cigares des Arts released in a special Tubo that had an artistic scene on it as well? Either that or I'm losing my mind.


If they were I didn't get one. Mine is just in cellophane


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

khubli said:


> Here you go.


Oh okay. My B&M had some of those tubes not too long ago, but they were just the Platinum Edition, not Le Cigare des Arts. Makes sense though, thanks for the picture.

Not nearly as aweseome as the Museum Edition tubes though


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

khubli said:


> Here you go.


Hey, stealing our images?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The box also had some nice art on it. Those are the tubes that I was conned into buying because of the pretty pictures :r


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Those look like Gurkha Beast...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Hey, stealing our images?


shhhhhh.. don't tell no one. :]


----------



## CHLuke (Sep 28, 2008)

khubli said:


> Here you go.


Not to thread jack, but I have one of these thats been sitting in the humi for a while and I had no idea what it was other than it says Montecristo La Baie on it. I assumed it was a platinum but I guess not. Are they any good?


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Those wonderful cigars look sooooo yummy. I would buy the box if I had the money to blow. They're giving me wood. :ss


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

LiveDog said:


> Those wonderful cigars look sooooo yummy. I would buy the box if I had the money to blow. They're giving me wood. :ss


:tpd::r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

CHLuke said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have one of these thats been sitting in the humi for a while and I had no idea what it was other than it says Montecristo La Baie on it. I assumed it was a platinum but I guess not. *Are they any good?*


I know the answer to this one. *NO*


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

LiveDog said:


> Those wonderful cigars look sooooo yummy. I would buy the box if I had the money to blow. They're giving me wood. :ss


:r

Wow...but I have to agree, they look awesome. The store owner says they're exceptional (I'm cool enough with him that he doesn't try his marketing crap on me, so I believe him).


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

My B&M Owner just gifted me one of these today for Christmas. What a guy. The cigar and the packaging are both beautiful.

Not to mention that he has his Anejos and Hemi Maduros in. Good day at the shop :tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

BamBam said:


> My B&M Owner just gifted me one of these today for Christmas. What a guy. The cigar and the packaging are both beautiful.
> 
> Not to mention that he has his Anejos and Hemi Maduros in. Good day at the shop :tu


You are very lucky as I can't find nny opus or anejos without having to buy a sampler with one of each and three cigars I don't want:hn


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

BamBam said:


> My B&M Owner just gifted me one of these today for Christmas. What a guy. The cigar and the packaging are both beautiful.
> 
> Not to mention that he has his Anejos and Hemi Maduros in. Good day at the shop :tu


Wow, rockin'. I keep tellin' the guys at mine they should comp me one, but it hasn't worked yet...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> :r
> 
> Wow...but I have to agree, they look awesome. T*he store owner says they're exceptional (I'm cool enough with him that he doesn't try his marketing crap on me, so I believe him).*


Don't believe him. They are awful.u


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Don't believe him. They are awful.u


Really? What's up with them? Everyone I've talked to who actually bought one liked it a lot :/


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a box of these at the b&m. Nobody will touch them. $31 per and the owner is even going to give the humidor away in a drawing that people enter for buying one.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> We have a box of these at the b&m. Nobody will touch them. $31 per and the owner is even going to give the humidor away in a drawing that people enter for buying one.


Yeah, each buyer is entered into a similar drawing for one of the humidors. The other one goes to the employee who sells the most of them. Rat bastids, all a' 'em.


----------



## CBaker8 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would have to give top marks for presentation... I enjoy the Romeo Cigars and will definatly have to look these up at the local shop... however the presentation almost makes me think that these might just be lipstick on a pig....


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

They had an event featuring this cigar last week at my B&M so if you bought one they gave you two free cigars os I picked up 2 at $30 a piece. I enjoyed the cigar very nice well made but I don't think I'm buyig anymore without the freebies. They are also raffling off th humidor and painting but if it weren't for the packaging these would probably sell for around 10-15 bucks and be worth it. They are better than the romeo's that came out last year in the red tubes and those sell for 20 bucks a stick.:ss


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

no offense to anyone........ but that is a crazy price. This brings back memories of the CAO vision, overpriced cigar in a fancy box.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info brother:tu


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

My B&M always has great places here around school.. but $15?? Sounds like a MEGA bargain to me!


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

My B&M owner gifted me one of these last week. I thought it was decent. Not anywhere worth $30 a pop...not even worth $20. But it wasn't bad. It kind of had a cuban aroma on pre light. It didn't taste or smell anything like that after lighting but it seemed mild-medium to me. However I had smoked a CAO LX2 right before so that may have tainted me a little bit. If I am going to drop that money at the B&M I will grab a couple PAMs instead.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Any word on these? I saw one on eBay and they looked good.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

Aside from the bells and whistles of the packaging, what makes these so cigars so special?

I mean can I just get the stick without the tube?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

MarkoPoloNYC said:


> Aside from the bells and whistles of the packaging, what makes these so cigars so special?
> 
> I mean can I just get the stick without the tube?


Not sure, I like the tube, but was wondering if the stick is any good.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Not sure, I like the tube, but was wondering if the stick is any good.


I bought two of the original release. I smoked one after about a year and the other still sits, sans tubo, in the bottom of my humi. I actually found it to be a really good smoke and am looking forward to the other... someday.

I actually know where there are two intact boxes of these. PM me if interested.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I bought two of the original release. I smoked one after about a year and the other still sits, sans tubo, in the bottom of my humi. I actually found it to be a really good smoke and am looking forward to the other... someday.
> 
> I actually know where there are two intact boxes of these. PM me if interested.


How much is a single of these? I heard $50.00 was the retail!

Someone on eBay has one for $20.00


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL, guys I got one of these at Tinderbox in Atlantic City for guess what... $12!! Yes, $12! They had an open box where they were selling the individual tubos. Having remembered seeing how pricey they were at $50 a pop I bought one to try.

I'll be honest, it didn't even live up to a $12 stick. It was good, don't get me wrong, but it was pretty much typical RyJ. Obviously the tobacco is not some cream of the crop, but rather premium tobacco (like usual) in a fancy package from some designer/painter/whatever guy.

Just treat them like any other good RyJ, and don't pay exorbitant prices for them and you'll be fine.


Rev.


----------

